# 40ft box car left behind



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

did anyone leave a car behind. E-mail me if you did.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt I could tell Marty.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I confess, it was me. It has pictures of palm trees on it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I did not leave a box car behind. But I will give you 20 bucks for it Plus shipping


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a brand new Aristo car with steel wheels, left in the train shop where the engines usually park.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Could always be a door prize next year!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it a CN&W ?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's C&NW it's mine







. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you post a picture/


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the lost-e will know the road if they lost it. 
thought maybe Donni's but he uses Kadees. 
no one else runs shiny new stuff.????LOL


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason I ask was, Rick was running new shiny CN&W box cars and they where in that building for awhile.[/b]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so busy I can hardly keep up on reading post. Have a new foundation being poured today, plus other stuff.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if no one wants to claim a C$NW car I'm up for it.







Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep it 30 days if no one claims it sell it off to the highest bidder!! Or you can keep till next year and see if anybody claims it, and whilst waiting run it yerself!! Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its funny how many ?? of what car it is in e-mails. Most folks don't seem to know what they brought with them. 
If you really did find you was missing a car, I would think you would know what it was .??


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

fishing


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe Marty owns it and forgot he bought it.







Later RJD


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is why I envisioned all model railroader's adopting their own initials and marking the bottom/inside of a car with a set of rr-like reporting marks. In my case, I use either JDGX or for cars that are "company cars" they are identified by their FCR reporting marks. 

God forbid I should do this, I could email marty and say "check the inside of the doors... if its mine it should have the letters JDGX on them".


The key would be having a globally-recognized database where everyone's initials are stored so they aren't duplicated. 

When I was a member of the Proto-Freelance Modellers' SIG, we began a database of all freelance roadnames and their initials (and owning companies if applicable... in my case, Freedom Central (FCR) and the Roanoke Western (RWR) are both wholey-owned subsidiaries of the Freedom Central Corporation - FCCorp.US)


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i am sure it is not mine. 
if nobody can come up saying it's mine if it looks so and so ... - i would say: finders = keepers.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

No need to initialize cars unless you have altimers disease. Most folks have there road names they take and not to many duplicates I would hope. I know what cars I own and where I take them. If I should leave one sorry about that, my bad.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the owner of the car sent me a photo of it. AH!!!!!!


----------

